# can I use a graco gun on a wagner machine



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi guys, I have several Graco sprayers but might be getting a used Wagner paint crew. I'm just wondering if there is any problem using a Graco gun on a different brand machine? I would hate to have to get all different type tips and filters and everything, but if I could use a graco gun I will probably pick it up. Thanks.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

sniffingratty said:


> Hi guys, I have several Graco sprayers but might be getting a used Wagner paint crew. I'm just wondering if there is any problem using a Graco gun on a different brand machine? I would hate to have to get all different type tips and filters and everything, but if I could use a graco gun I will probably pick it up. Thanks.


Without knowing all the specifications of a wagner, it would seem to me as long as the pressure is within that 3,000 psi range, and the fitttinggs were 1/4 inch, the guns could be interchangable.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It just occured to me that I have used a Titan gun on a graco pump, and it all worked out well for me


----------



## sniffingratty (Sep 3, 2011)

hmm, it says the gun for the wagner is Professional Grade Metal Lightweight Spray Gun (G-7/8” threads), not 1/4"...
and the psi is 2750 PSI
so i guess that means no?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its fine, will work NP. 

Kinda reminds me of the guys that put $3000 rims on a $500 car though.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

You will be fine there is no magical difference as long as you don't exceed the psi of the gun with your pump. Since it is a wagner I wouldn't be worried about it outperforming any graco gun  just get fittings that will hook it up


----------

